# Platy ich! Please help D:



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello guys! One of my mickey mouse platy's has a SERIOUS case of the ich, it is so serious I don't even know how to treat it. This is to where there are little white string like things coming out of his body/scales and half of his left fin is rotted off. I've never seen a case like this before. I even used the fizzie blue tablet things that have worked before but this time they are not effective! I put a very small amount of aquarium salt in there because I have a cory and loaches and I know they don't like it. So someone recommended me to put him in a seperate bowl with no filter, and leave him in there for a few hours with a bit of extra salt. Was that a smart idea? How else can I fix this problem?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OKAY!!! Lets get 2 business.

The BEST way 2 get rid of ich is HEAT & SALT. You did a good job moving him.
Crank the heater to 85F - 90F. Add the right amount of salt. And PRAY.
This is the normal way of NORMAL ICH!!! I don't know if this will work for your case. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PLATY!!!


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Three Words. The Salt Treatment.

Search on the internet.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you! But he is in a fish BOWL so there is no heater, would an LED lamp work? And how long will he survive in that bowl with out a filter?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ever so carefully do a water change but instead of same temperature, use HOT water. But do it one by one of cups. How many gallons is the Bowl? The LED would not work. A filter is not needed. Be careful with the rising ammonia!!!
REMEMBER the salt!!!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

I also have a heat lamp would THAT work? and the bowl is just a regular one gallon. Also how much salt?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A heat lamp MIGHT work. But the chances are slim. For the salt, it's aquarium right? It is 1/2 teaspoon for each gallon.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a bowl, but I assume it should work. You are so much help thank you so much


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your Welcome! I am just happy to help someone with fish.
Please tell me if something happened to him. Either if it is good OR bad.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, I found an air pump that would work for filtration but I don't want to put too much stress on him on moving him into something bigger so he can get an air pump  But lets hope for the best!


----------

